# كل ماتريده عن المجهر



## the king of heart (22 أغسطس 2010)

بحث شامل وكامل عن المجهر 
الملف موجود في المرفقات​ 
:68::68::68::68::68:​ 

تحيـــاتـــــي
محبكم المهندس: عمر باعباد​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (23 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## rajai (23 أغسطس 2010)

يسلمو يا ملك ..........


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أغسطس 2010)

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع مفيد ورائع تشكر عليه .

حبذا ان يتظمن الموضوع (الأعطال والاسباب وعلاجها التي تحدث في المجاهر ).

شكرا لجهدك وتسلم .


البغدادي


----------



## asmaah (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررا******بس انااسماء و لست اسامة على كل حال حصل خير و جل من لا يخطئ:15:


----------



## mhmdmh (24 أغسطس 2010)

بوركت اخي


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

